# nároky



## Linni

Mohli byste se prosím pokusit přeložit následující věty do angličtiny? 

1) Někteří učitelé mají příliš vysoké nároky na své studenty.

(Some teachers have tpp high requirements on their students. ?)


2) Dělá si nároky na polovinu vydělaných peněz.

(He claims to get one half of the earned money. ??)


----------



## werrr

Linni said:


> Mohli byste se prosím pokusit přeložit následující věty do angličtiny?
> 
> 1) Někteří učitelé mají příliš vysoké nároky na své studenty.
> 
> (Some teachers have too high requirements on their students. ?)
> 
> 2) Dělá si nároky na polovinu vydělaných peněz.
> 
> (He claims to get one half of the earned money. ??)


----------



## Jana337

Alternativy:

Some teachers demand too much from their students.

She claims one half of the earned money / income.

Ve druhé větě se mi zdá "to get" trochu zbytečné.

Jana


----------



## Linni

Jana337 said:


> Alternativy:
> 
> Some teachers demand too much from their students.
> 
> She claims one half of the earned money / income.
> 
> Ve druhé větě se mi zdá "to get" trochu zbytečné.
> 
> Jana


 

Děkuju za odpovědi 

Mohla bych číslovku one nahradit členem "a"?
She claims *a* half of the earned money / income.


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:


> Děkuju za odpovědi
> 
> Mohla bych číslovku one nahradit členem "a"?
> She claims *a* half of the earned money / income.


Moc mi to nezní. "A half" se používá pro x,5 - three years and a half of hard work, a century and a half of technological progress. 

Ale přeptej se v English Only. 

Jana


----------

